# Dodge challenger - Beau Technique - Polish Angel Midlands



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

You can keep up to date with our day to day shananigans on Facebook and Twitter

We had the pleasure of getting this quite trick Dodge challenger 6.1 hemi V8 back into fighting shape. General build up of grime and tails of woe with swirl markings and the odd RDS. Client left this one of many vehicles he owns to our own devises with the words " Make her look better than new"… So we did just that.




































































































After all the wash process and decontamination stages it was time to crack on and get this beast back to beauty once again. Paintwork was in reasonable state but had seen a few hand car washes due to time and convenience. Polishing media used was:

Rupes lhr15 bigfoot da polisher
Rupes blue micro fibre cutting pads
Spautopia cool pads
Lake Counrty ccs white polishing pads
Chemical Guys hex logic white polishing pads
Rupes zephyr
Sonax perfect finish



















After…



















Bonnet before…










After…



















Wing mirror before…










After…










Tailgate before…










After…










Rear quarter before…



















After…



















Paintwork was wiped down twice with eraser to leave a creaking finish prior to LSP which in this instance was Polish Angel passion specifically designed for red vehicles.










Trims dressed with Krystal Kleen trim x.
Wheels sealed with 2 coats of Sonax wheel sealant.
Tyres dressed with Autoglym rubber cleaner plus.
Arches and engine bay dressed with Carapro pearl mixed at 50:50.
Glass cleaned with Beau Technique glass cleaner and sealed with Permanon glass.
Exhausts cleaned with Britemax metal polishes.

Complete interior valet undertaken…





































Ands the finished article…













































































































Thanks for looking…


----------



## Zolasbackheel (Feb 11, 2013)

Fantastic work and a lovely car!


----------



## CivicTypeR. (Aug 15, 2010)

Really nice work and lovely car bet that sounds like a beast


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

I love it, great car, Superb job! :thumb:


----------



## Bartl (Apr 3, 2013)

Great work and a lovely car.


----------



## alesoft73 (Aug 27, 2012)

Nice job


----------



## Ed_VeeDub (Sep 22, 2008)

these are everywhere out here in the US (obviously) - absolute beauty, top work


----------



## ocdetailer (Apr 9, 2014)

Amazing work as always, the lustre of the red in the afters is stunning


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

Great work. Must be nice to work on something a bit different


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

Reminded me of this:


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

A pure beast of ultimate American muscle there and a superb job done. Is that the standard for the Challenger SRT or was this one lowered at all?

Sweet work :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Mr Gurn (Dec 9, 2009)

Hey Scott,

Looks like another cracking job!!!

I bet it sounded impressive in your unit too!!!

Andy.


P.s. - the wifes mazda 6 is still gleaming! :thumb:


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Top job ! Thanx for sharing !


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks fantastic:thumb:


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

What a giggle - THAT car would definitely bring a smile to my face every time I walked up to it.

Top work mate :thumb:


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

Looking good as always matey, awesome car and finish.


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

Top drawer buddy.:thumb:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

badly_dubbed said:


> Reminded me of this:
> 
> Breaking Bad 5x04 - Opening Scene Part II - Full HD - YouTube





Jack said:


> Great work. Must be nice to work on something a bit different





ocdetailer said:


> Amazing work as always, the lustre of the red in the afters is stunning





Ed_VeeDub said:


> these are everywhere out here in the US (obviously) - absolute beauty, top work





alesoft73 said:


> Nice job





Bartl said:


> Great work and a lovely car.





Caledoniandream said:


> I love it, great car, Superb job! :thumb:





CivicTypeR. said:


> Really nice work and lovely car bet that sounds like a beast





Zolasbackheel said:


> Fantastic work and a lovely car!


Thanks people. Great car which sounds immense. Client brought his DBS in and even his jaw dropped with the noise this thing made.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

SBM said:


> A pure beast of ultimate American muscle there and a superb job done. Is that the standard for the Challenger SRT or was this one lowered at all?
> 
> Sweet work :thumb::thumb::thumb:


Eibach suspension, Full Miltek exhaust system and Pipercross induction kit so not standard but tastefully modified though it is excessively low to a point of planned journeys to avoid speed ramps.



Mr Gurn said:


> Hey Scott,
> 
> Looks like another cracking job!!!
> 
> ...


Hi Andy.
Thanks.
Nice to hear the Mazda is still holding out well for you.



sprocketser said:


> Top job ! Thanx for sharing !





tonyy said:


> Looks fantastic:thumb:





Kriminal said:


> What a giggle - THAT car would definitely bring a smile to my face every time I walked up to it.
> 
> Top work mate :thumb:





Deeper Detail said:


> Looking good as always matey, awesome car and finish.





unique detail said:


> Top drawer buddy.:thumb:


Thanks for the comments everyone:thumb:


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

"Eibach suspension, Full Miltek exhaust system and Pipercross induction kit so not standard but tastefully modified though it is excessively low to a point of planned journeys to avoid speed ramps."

Aha! makes sense! I did think from the pictures that it looked lower than standard and with a Miltek System! Holy Crap that must be a beast and a half of an alarm call! - thanks so much for replying and sharing as said many times, and rightly so, Awesome car and awesome top drawer job.

Ben


----------



## Foxhound (May 5, 2011)

How I would love to own one of these...

Congratulations on the job!! Nice work!!


----------

